# Black Salty bait



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

So who has the scope on Black Salty live bait? 
I have read all of the pros on the Anderson Bait farms website and seen all of the photos. They claim to be the original breeder and patent hold for the Black Salty so I would expect rave reviews from them.
But what about the real world. What are the cons? What have the fishermen got to say about them.
One of the 2coolers on the board and I have had some thoughts about using the XL size as striper live bait during the dog days of summer when gizzard shad are so hard to come by and so fragile to keep healthy.
Has any one had any experience keeping the salties for several days during hot weather.
If so how and what did you use as a bait tank or live well.
Oakhurst Bait Company does not carry them (Or didn't a few months ago)
They said price and the lack of demand did not warrant the effort.
So if you have knowledge or just want to pitch in two cents let me hear it.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

A thick walled cooler in a cool ventilated area with aquarium pump will hold them for a week. Let the water cool before putting them in the cooler.... 

The lower the water temp the more o2 gets absorbed when running the pumps in turn makes the fish healthier...

I use the marine white igloo and drill holes in the back up by the lid so I can run aerator hoses through with out having to have the lid up to disturb the temperature of the water.


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

I have a 5'
Round stock tank in the barn with an aquarium pump there are still a few from October in there now fixin to order 10# of the large extremely tough to get live bait on canyon lake they work great at amistad for stripers


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is what I want to hear. Thanks Skipjack.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's pretty impressive survivability there Skipjack....got some on order to check them out myself.

But some of my friends that live bait fish other Texas lakes for stripers don't think too highly of them as striper bait...but nothing like finding out for yourself.


----------

